# Prayer request



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Please pray for my situation in my marriage I wont go into all the details God allready knows them all I could just use some extra praying for me.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayers to yall... God be with you both.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

"What therefore God has joined together, let no man separate." Mark 10:9. Prayers sent. Love conquers all.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

prayer works.
God heals, even marriages can be healed.
stand on the word.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

What looks impossible for man is possible for God. He can do anything no matter how bad it looks, God can turn it around. Praying for your marriage and I kow first hand that God can heal a marriage even when others say there is no hope. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Good guys on here with great advice, just remember you're never alone and there is power in numbers. Best advice on a problem is to be a leader but not afraid of being lead, never give an ultimatum, and be humble but righteous. Valleys don't grow around us over night, and if we are going to continue climbing out never stop reaching up! 
Night Fisherman sent me this link and now I'm sharing it with you. Hope it helps you some tough times as it did me. 



Grandpa cracker reminded me how Turning to God during this time shows me what kind of man you are and how when we stand alone we are just that and I agree. 
I can keep going into a list of testimonials that I encountered but just know with the paths we walk comes crossroads and in that become new directions. God speed in your travels!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers lifted for you and yours. He will be whatever you need Him to be !


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------

